# Droppus Extralongus



## Sackmann (26. Januar 2022)

EDIT: Es wurde die bestehende 213er Variante zum Vergleich herangeführt. Demnach bitte jeder nochmal sein drittes Kreuzchen machen.

Hier geht's mal wieder um wichtiges Feedback von den Usern hier.
Grundsätzliche Überlegungen stehen an, wieviel Sinn noch längere Stützen als 213mm denn machen können und deshalb hier die Frage, ob folgende Maße denn überhaupt praktisch nutzbar sind.

Bei der Umfrage MUSS ja oder nein für jede der drei Stützen beantwortet werden. Jeder muss also *drei* Kreuzchen machen.
Falls man mehrere Bikes hat, dann nimmt man nur das Bike her, bei dem man die längste Stütze fahren kann.

Sprich:
Ich habe z.B. drei Bikes Bikes.
Bei zweien gehen nicht mal eine 213er.
Bei einem der dreien geht aber die 213er aber die anderen beiden nicht.
Dieses Bike wird dann für die Umfrage hergenmommen.
Unten in den Kommentaren kann man dann noch weitere Bikes angeben.


















Ein passender Kalkulator als kleine Hilfestellung kommt morgen noch, wobei der nicht notwendig ist, wenn man ein wenig Mathe kann und sich 5 Minuten Zeit nimmt.
Bevor jetzt jemand Schnappatmung bekommt, oder einen Latz braucht:
Es geht hier rein darum, sich ein ganz grobes Bild zu machen, ob sowas überhaupt Sinn machen kann.
Es muss sich keiner zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt Hoffnungen (oder Sorgen) machen, dass sowas in mittelbarer Zukunft kommt. Die 30.9er und 31.6er Durchmesser sind mit den jetzigen Hüben um die 210mm und dem allgemeinen Ziel auf möglichst kurze Gesamtlänge schon am Limit angelangt, was stressfreie und vor allem sichere Funktion ermöglicht. Es geht mit nur darum rauszufinden, ob solche Stützen überhaupt für jemandem passen könnten.

Bitte reduziert es nicht einfach auf die Aufbauhöhe von z.B. 283mm bei der REVIVE CCXL. Selbst wenn man gerade soviel Platz hat über dem Sitzrohr bis zum Sattel zur Verfügung hat, dann müssten immer noch 36cm (!!!!!) ins Sitzrohr passen. Das ist fast soviel, wie eine komplette 125 Stütze! Das unterschätzen oder missachten viele und ist der Grund, warum einige 213er Stützen in 185er umgetauscht wurden. Das ist ganz wichtig!
Ich persönlich kann gerade mal in nur in einem meiner Räder eine 213er fahren

Wenn jemand Input geben kann und möchte, dann bitte folgendermaßen:

REVIVE 213: nein
REVIVE CCL: nein
REVIVE CCXL: nein
Größe: 185cm
Schrittlänge: 88cm
Bike: Forbidden Druid, Large, 2021

REVIVE 213: ja
REVIVE CCL: nein
REVIVE CCL: nein
REVIVE CCXL: nein
Größe: 185cm
Schrittlänge: 88cm
Bike: Last Tarvo, Large, 2021

REVIVE 213: nein
REVIVE CCL: nein
REVIVE CCL: nein
REVIVE CCXL: nein
Größe: 185cm
Schrittlänge: 88cm
Bike: Cannondale Habit SE, Large, 2017

Ein passende Umfrage dazu kommt morgen noch.
Vielen Dank schonmal.

Cheers
Sacki


----------



## neurofibrill (26. Januar 2022)

REVIVE 213: ja
REVIVE CCL: nein
REVIVE CCXL: nein
Größe: 188cm
Schrittlänge: 90cm
Bike: Propain Hugene, XL, 2021

REVIVE 213: ja
REVIVE CCL: nein
REVIVE CCXL: nein
Größe: 188cm
Schrittlänge: 90cm
Bike: Pipedream Sirius S5 Longer, 2021

Beide Bikes Revive 185. 213 könnte auch passen, rein vom Auszug der Stütze (5-7cm, je nach Bike). Wobei es im Sirius aufgrund des kurzen Sitzrohrs sehr knapp werden könnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (26. Januar 2022)

REVIVE 213: ja
REVIVE CCL: nein
REVIVE CCXL: nein
Größe: 184cm
Schrittlänge: 87cm
Bike: Last Fastforward L V2

REVIVE 213: nein
REVIVE CCL: nein
REVIVE CCXL: nein
Größe: 184cm
Schrittlänge: 87cm
Bike: Last Glen 185 (XL) V1


----------



## Sackmann (26. Januar 2022)

Vielen Dank, Jungs! Gerne diese Umfrage auch mit euren Freunden teilen und diese zum Mitmachen animieren.


----------



## Greyfur (26. Januar 2022)

Revive CCL: Nein
Revive CCXL: nein
Größe: 197 cm
Schrittlänge: ~90cm
Bike: Nordest Bardino 2

Revive CCL: Nein
Revive CCXL: nein
Größe: 197 cm
Schrittlänge: ~90cm
Bike: Curtis XR650


----------



## scylla (27. Januar 2022)

@Sackmann
Deine Grafiken im ersten Post sind irgendwie nicht richtig, das ist zweimal dasselbe Bild. Ich denke du wolltest einmal CCXL und einmal CCL abbilden?
Außerdem noch: ist die Umfrage richtig? Ich hätte ja von der Nomenklatur her gedacht, dass "L" kürzer als "XL" sein sollte, ist aber in den Gesamtlängen genau andersrum, da hast du "CCXL (Gesamtlänge 636mm)" und "CCL (Gesamtlänge 656mm)" drin stehen. Ich hab jetzt halt mal anhand der Gesamtlänge abgestimmt 

Revive 213: ja (Einschränkung: Für meine Sitzhöhe zwar möglich, aber Stütze komplett einschieben geht nicht)
Gesamtlänge 636mm: nein
Gesamtlänge 656mm: nein
Größe: 170 cm
Schrittlänge: 82 cm
Bike: Last Glen 165

Revive 213: ja
Gesamtlänge 636mm: ja
Gesamtlänge 656mm: nein
Größe: 170 cm
Schrittlänge: 82 cm
Bike: Custom Enduro HT, gerades Sitzrohr und Zugführung oberhalb Tretlager

Kommentar: mir kommt kein Bike mehr ins Haus wo keine 210mm Stütze rein passt. Ist einfach direkt Kauf- oder Nichtkauf-Kriterium. Wenn es eine längere Stütze, sagen wir mal mit 240mm gäbe, fände ich das vom aktuellen Empfinden her nicht super notwendig, aber auf jeden Fall schick, und das beste ist, ich hätte zumindest in einem Bike den Platz jetzt schon. Mehr Hub geht aufgrund der Gesamtlänge bei meiner Körpergröße nicht. Aber ausreizen kann man das Mögliche durchaus, weil mehr Platz ist einfach immer netter ist als weniger Platz. Daher stünde die Chance ziemlich gut, dass ich mir bei Verfügbarkeit auch eine noch längere Stütze zulegen würde. Bei größeren Menschen ist ja eh mehr möglich, auch da die (viele) Rahmenhersteller gaaanz langsam dahinter kommen, dass Leute lange Variostützen haben wollen und dafür Platz im Sitzrohr brauchen. Und die Kurbeln werden immer kürzer, was die Sitzhöhe/Sattelstützenauszug um bis zu 1cm erhöht im Vergleich zu früheren "Standards". Vor 10 Jahren meinte man mal, mehr als 120mm Hub bräuchte kein Mensch. Heute will fast jeder mehr, weil man kann und weils einfach besser ist. Kann mir vorstellen, in nochmal ein paar Jahren ist es dasselbe mit 185 vs 210++mm Hub


----------



## The-Ninth (27. Januar 2022)

Gesamtlänge 636mm: nein
Gesamtlänge 656mm: nein
Größe: 178 cm
Schrittlänge: 87 cm
Bike: RAAW Madonna V2.2 Medium

Gesamtlänge 636mm: nein
Gesamtlänge 656mm: nein
Größe: 178 cm
Schrittlänge: 87 cm
Bike: Pole Taival K2

Leider geht sich schon die 213er in keinem der beiden Bikes aus, fahre also jeweils die 185er. Beim Madonna wurde von V2 auf V2.2 die maximal mögliche Einstecktiefe leider verkürzt, das Taival hat zwar ein schön gerades Sitzrohr, aber die Gewinde für den Flaschenhalter verhindern ein tieferes Einstecken.


----------



## Oshiki (27. Januar 2022)

REVIVE CCL: nein
REVIVE CCXL: nein
REVIVE 213: ja
Größe: 178cm
Schrittlänge: 85cm
Bike: Radon Render, Large, 2021


----------



## aibeekey (27. Januar 2022)

scylla schrieb:


> @Sackmann
> Deine Grafiken im ersten Post sind irgendwie nicht richtig, das ist zweimal dasselbe Bild. Ich denke du wolltest einmal CCXL und einmal CCL abbilden?
> Außerdem noch: ist die Umfrage richtig? Ich hätte ja von der Nomenklatur her gedacht, dass "L" kürzer als "XL" sein sollte, ist aber in den Gesamtlängen genau andersrum, da hast du "CCXL (Gesamtlänge 636mm)" und "CCL (Gesamtlänge 656mm)" drin stehen. Ich hab jetzt halt mal anhand der Gesamtlänge abgestimmt
> 
> ...


Aus ehrlichen Interesse: Welches bike (vor allem Fully) außer deinem Custom Titan Hardtail erlaubt eine 210er Stütze bei deinen Körperdaten?
Die Einstecktiefe der 212er Bikeyoke ist ja auch schon nicht ohne, das würde sich selbst bei meinen 87cm Schrittlänge bei vielen aktuellen Rahmen nicht ausgehen.


----------



## mw.dd (27. Januar 2022)

Gesamtlänge 636mm: nein
Gesamtlänge 656mm: nein
Größe: 176 cm
Schrittlänge: 84 cm
Bike: BMC Trailfox 29 in M
Klingt vielleicht komisch, aber das Sattelrohr (440mm) ist durchgehend fast bis zum Tretlager und der Zug wird im Tretlagerbereich komplett im Rahmen in das Sitzrohr gefädelt.

Gesamtlänge 636mm: nein
Gesamtlänge 656mm: nein
Größe: 176 cm
Schrittlänge: 84 cm
Bike: Octane One Prone in M
Hier verhindert die Öffnung für den Zug (oberhalb des Tretlagers) im Sattelrohr sehr große Einbaulängen.

Allerdings: Ich würde sowas nicht kaufen. Habe an beiden Rädern die OneUp v2, einmal in 210mm (Fully), einmal in 180mm. Die 210 brauche ich eigentlich nicht, 180 reicht völlig.


----------



## scylla (27. Januar 2022)

aibeekey schrieb:


> Aus ehrlichen Interesse: Welches bike (vor allem Fully) außer deinem Custom Titan Hardtail erlaubt eine 210er Stütze bei deinen Körperdaten?
> Die Einstecktiefe der 212er Bikeyoke ist ja auch schon nicht ohne, das würde sich selbst bei meinen 87cm Schrittlänge bei vielen aktuellen Rahmen nicht ausgehen.



In meinem Last hab ich eine 210er drin. Einige andere würden es auch erlauben, z.B. Knolly, Transition, Orbea, Pivot, Kavenz würde glaub auch gehen.
Die Bikeyoke 213er würde ich in meinem Glen auch noch versenkt bekommen, das wäre dann aber Spitz auf Knopf weil die Einstecktiefe im Sitzrohr nicht so groß ist. Um mir auch die letzten 3,5cm die die Stütze raus steht noch über mechanische Versenkung gönnen zu können, hab ich daher dort eine Oneup verbaut, die baut kürzer (sowohl oben wie auch unten) und lässt sich daher bis Anschlag einschieben. Die Stütze nochmal ganz einschieben mach ich nicht oft, aber bei langen oder sehr technischen Abfahrten mach ich das durchaus. Damit hab ich dann dort den Sattel tatsächlich ca 24cm weit unten. Weil... hab ich schon geschrieben, dass mehr Platz netter ist als weniger Platz? 
Damit wir uns nicht falsch verstehen: Man kann natürlich auch mit weniger Platz unterm Hintern fahrradfahren, davon bin ich jetzt auch jahrelang nicht gestorben. Wüsste aber nicht wozu, wenn es auch anders geht und ich es netter finde und mich besser bewegen kann und noch ein Quäntchen sicherer fühle.

In meinem Cotic BFe (Standard HT von der Stange) fahr ich wegen Siffwetterrad aktuell eine sehr hoch bauende 200mm Billostütze, umgelabelte TranzX, die ist gesamt länger als die Bikeyoke 213, welche dort wohnt, wenn das Rad nicht an 6 von 7 Tagen die Woche von einer cm dicken Schlammschicht bedeckt ist.

Geht also ziemlich gut bei meinen Köpermaßen und Auswahl gibts genug, auch von der Stange. Man muss nur ein bissel aufpassen beim Sitzrohrkauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## µ_d (27. Januar 2022)

REVIVE CCL: nein
REVIVE CCXL: nein
Größe: 190cm
Schrittlänge: 93cm
Bike: Stanton Switch9er FS, 19,5" - Gesamtlänge würde passen, aber scheitert an den 293/283 auszug
Bike: Stooge Dirtbomb - Gesamtlänge passt nicht

REVIVE CCL: nein
REVIVE CCXL: ja
Größe: 190cm
Schrittlänge: 93cm
Bike: On One Hello Dave XL, 1st gen - ganz knapp, habe 282,5mm Auszug und die Bohrung für die Ansteuerung wäre auch ca. 15mm unter dem ende des Zuganschlags.


----------



## Sackmann (27. Januar 2022)

scylla schrieb:


> @Sackmann
> Deine Grafiken im ersten Post sind irgendwie nicht richtig, das ist zweimal dasselbe Bild. Ich denke du wolltest einmal CCXL und einmal CCL abbilden?
> Außerdem noch: ist die Umfrage richtig? Ich hätte ja von der Nomenklatur her gedacht, dass "L" kürzer als "XL" sein sollte, ist aber in den Gesamtlängen genau andersrum, da hast du "CCXL (Gesamtlänge 636mm)" und "CCL (Gesamtlänge 656mm)" drin stehen. Ich hab jetzt halt mal anhand der Gesamtlänge abgestimmt
> 
> ...


Danke für den Hinweis. Ich habe die Bilder korrigiert. Die Nomenklatur ist richtig. L oder XL hat in diesem Falle nichts mit Large oder X-Large zu tun.  Ist ein kleines Gedankenspielchen.
Ich hab eebenfalls die REVIVE 213 mit herangezogen, bitte also auch nochmal abstimmen und die 213er mit einbeziehen.

Welche Maximale Gesamtstützenlänge ginge denn konkret bei dir (wenn man man davon ausgeht, dass das Sitzrohr kurz genug wäre für den oberen Teil)?


----------



## cxfahrer (27. Januar 2022)

Alle drei Stützen gingen theoretisch, wobei der Effekt auf die Ansteuerung im Verhältnis zur Öffnung im Sitzrohr schon fragwürdig wäre, eventuell entsteht ein Knick, viel Luft ist bei beiden nicht:

Last Ffwd XL 2016 mit OneUp 210
Capra 29 XXL 2018 mit OneUp 210 (Bild in meinen Fotos)
Schrittlänge 100 bei 200cm. Sitzhöhe plus 2-3cm je nach Sitzrohrwinkel.


----------



## µ_d (27. Januar 2022)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Gesamtlänge 636mm: ja
> Gesamtlänge 656mm: wahrscheinlich
> Größe: 176 cm
> Schrittlänge: 84 cm
> ...


Das Hello Dave hat auch ein 440er Sitzrohr, aber es scheitert bei 93er SL an den benötigten 283mm Sattelauszug. Wie soll das bei 10cm weniger SL ausgehen?


----------



## mw.dd (27. Januar 2022)

µ_d schrieb:


> Das Hello Dave hat auch ein 440er Sitzrohr, aber es scheitert bei 93er SL an den benötigten 283mm Sattelauszug. Wie soll das bei 10cm weniger SL ausgehen?


Du hast recht. Ich hatte die Frage auf die Länge im Sattelrohr reduziert.


----------



## Sackmann (27. Januar 2022)

@scylla: Welche Sitzrohrlänge hat dein Custom Hardtail?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (27. Januar 2022)

µ_d schrieb:


> REVIVE CCL: nein
> REVIVE CCXL: nein
> Größe: 190cm
> Schrittlänge: 93cm
> ...


OK, wir lassen's mal gelten.


----------



## scylla (27. Januar 2022)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Welche Maximale Gesamtstützenlänge ginge denn konkret bei dir (wenn man man davon ausgeht, dass das Sitzrohr kurz genug wäre für den oberen Teil)?



Von Mitte Sitzstreben bis Tretlagermitte hab ich 69-70cm je nach Sattel und Kurbelarmlänge (stelle gerade sukzessive alles auf max 165mm Kurbeln um, nicht ursächlich wegen Sattelstütze, aber es generiert eben als Nebeneffekt nochmal 1cm mehr Auszug im Vergleich zu vorher).
Da geht noch der Radius des Tretlagergehäuses ab (2,5cm) und noch ca 2-3 cm für den Zug. Somit hab ich im Idealfall ca 64-65cm für eine Stütze, wenn alles kerzengerade und ausgerieben ist und die Zugführung ideal platzsparend designed.




Sackmann schrieb:


> @scylla: Welche Sitzrohrlänge hat dein Custom Hardtail?


38cm


----------



## Sackmann (27. Januar 2022)

An alle: Hättet ihr was dagegen, wenn man das ganze nicht anonym macht, sondern mit Username sichtbar bei der Abstimmung? Damit könnte ich nachfragen bei bedarf.


----------



## Sackmann (27. Januar 2022)

@mw.dd 
Sitzrohrlänge von 440mm am Trailfox und 283mm Auszugslänge ergeben 723mm "Sitzhöhe" von Tretlager bis Sattelrails.
Ich habe ziemlich genau die gleiche "Sitzhöhe" (450er Sitzrohr und ca 4,5cm Auszug bei einer 185er machen auch um die 720-725) allerdings bei 4cm mehr Schrittlänge. Bsit du dir sicher, dass das bei dir geht? Sattel macht natürlich was aus und persönliche Vorlieben auch. Wollte nur nachfragen...


----------



## ylfcm (27. Januar 2022)

REVIVE 213: ja
REVIVE CCL: nein
REVIVE CCXL: nein
Größe: 198cm
Schrittlänge: ~97cm
Bike: Sour Crumble, 2021, XL

REVIVE 213: ja
REVIVE CCL: nein
REVIVE CCXL: nein
Größe: 198cm
Schrittlänge: ~97cm
Bike: Breezer Lightning, 2018, XL


Bei beiden Rahmen ist die Sattelstütze (fast) komplett versenkt.
240 würde ich sicherlich auch fahren, gab/gibt es nicht, daher sind die Rahmen eher auf 210er Stützen ausgesucht.
Tatsächlich reicht es dann irgendwann mit dem Hub, zumindest solang ich die Stützen noch manuell runterdrücken muss und dann jedes mal aus der Russenhocke wieder hoch.

edit: die Kompatibilität bei Last find ich schon echt geil. Hab so ein "Zwergenkumpel" (<1,80) und der fährt an seinem M ne 185er Bikeyoke


----------



## hardtails (27. Januar 2022)

also ich könnte die längere variante sogar in meinem uralt p7 mit 535er sitzrohr fahren. da wäre sie dann komplett versenkt.

und in jedem anderen rahmen,
damit wären sogar rahmen wie das honzo esd (450er) oder selbst das moxie mit 420 sitzrohr für mich fahrbar


----------



## Sackmann (27. Januar 2022)

@scylla : Bei einer angenommenen Sattelhöhe von 700mm sähe das dann so aus:
700mm - Gesamtlänge von 636mm bleiben 64mm von Unterkante Stütze bis Mitte Tretlager. 
Hier habe ich auf 65mm aufgerundet.
Damit bleibt nicht mehr viel Platz zu einem (gedachten), geraden Unterrohr, nämlich keine 50mm bis zu dessen Mitte. Wenn man jetzt bedenkt, dass da unten an der Stütze noch der Zug rausmuss und auch der Ausgang des Zuges am Sitzrohr nicht direkt an der Schweißnaht von Tretlager zu Unterrohr sein kann, dann wird das schon sehr eng, vielleich tnicht unmöglich, aber sehr sehr Spitz auf Knopf und ich persönlich würde jetzt schätzen dass dass ehr nicht geht, oder so in Serie umsetzbar ist.
Hast du mal ein Bild von deinem Rahmen, wie es da unten aussieht?


----------



## Sackmann (27. Januar 2022)

wasserrohr schrieb:


> also ich könnte die längere variante sogar in meinem uralt p7 mit 535er sitzrohr fahren. da wäre sie dann komplett versenkt.
> 
> und in jedem anderen rahmen,
> damit wären sogar rahmen wie das honzo esd (450er) oder selbst das moxie mit 420 sitzrohr für mich fahrbar


Wie groß bist du? Welche Schrittlänge?


----------



## Sackmann (27. Januar 2022)

Also ich kann die Umfrage leider nicht löschen und eine neue erstellen, um die Usernamen sichtbar zu machen. Von  daher hoffe ich einfach auf ehrliche Teilnahme und möglichst zusätzliche Angaben in den Kommentaren von jedem, der teilgenommen hat.


----------



## Sackmann (27. Januar 2022)

scylla schrieb:


> Bei größeren Menschen ist ja eh mehr möglich, auch da die (viele) Rahmenhersteller gaaanz langsam dahinter kommen, dass Leute lange Variostützen haben wollen und dafür Platz im Sitzrohr brauchen.





scylla schrieb:


> Heute will fast jeder mehr, weil man kann und weils einfach besser ist. Kann mir vorstellen, in nochmal ein paar Jahren ist es dasselbe mit 185 vs 210++mm Hub


Das ist alles korrekt.
Einerseits haben wir natürlich (sehr) große Leute die sich sowas wüschen, und für die es natürlich auch Sinn macht.
Dann machen sich die Rahmenhersteller seit ein paar Tagen auch endlich mal Gedanken darüber, nicht nur die Sitzrohre kurz zu machen. Denn kurze Sitzrohre nützen halt alles nix, wenn die Einstecktiefe nicht gegeben ist.
Andereserseits wird es aber auch immer Rahmen- oder Kinematikdesigns, die mit einem gerade Sitzrohr nicht realisierbar sind und für die scheiden solche langen Stützen eben von vorne herein aus.

Was dann allerdings das wichtigste ist, und das betrifft die Stützenhersteller an sich:
Wir kommen so langsam an einen Punkt (und da sind wir mit Stützen um die 200-210mm schon sehr nahe dran), an dem gehen Funktion und Haltbarkeit flöten, weil die Bauraumgeometrie nicht mehr hergibt. Die oberen Rohre bekommen für ihren machbaren Durchmesser einfach einen zu großen Hebel ab. Natürlihc hätten wir auch über 220mm hinaus gehen können, aber das nicht, ohne Gefahr uzu laufen, dass es mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit zu sehr vielen Problemen beim Kunden kommen wird.
Nicht ohne Grund erhöhen Fox und wir z.B. den Buchsenabstand bei den längeren Stützen. Andere machen das aus - aus welchem Grund auch immer - nicht.
20 oder 30mm mehr Hub resultieren dann z.B. nicht mehr in einer 40 oder 60mm längeren Gesamtlänge (2 mal der zusätzliche Hub), sondern durch den zu vergrößernden Bushingabstand käme man dann schnell auf nochmal 10-20mm zusätzliche Länge, damit das einigermaßen gut funktionieren kann. Macht dann z.B. 70-80mm mehr Gesamtlänge für lediglich 30mm mehr Hub.
Ein vergrößerter Bushingabstand für außerdem aber wiederum auch dazu, dass sich zwischen den Bushings das Rohr mehr verformen (durchbiegen) kann (es ist einfach mehr Länge zwischen den Auflagern), und somit wieder kritischer ist hinsichtlich Einlaufspuren entstehender Kratzer auf der Lauffläche weil's scheuert und generell Leichtgängigkeit.
Dann kommen noch Rahmenhersteller, die fangen jetzt an, nach Gewichtsfreigaben bis zu 150kg anzufragen.
Wunsch und (sinnvolle) Machbarkeit gehen da leider weit auseinander. Das, was da im Hintergrund alles läuft bezüglich Zertifizierung (wenn man denn da Wert drauf legt, und das macht nicht jeder Hersteller) und deren Schwierigkeit in der Umsetzung, ist das, was die Kunden aber gar nicht mitbekommen.

Eine scheinbar logische Maßnahme ist natürlich erstmal die Vergrößerung des Durchmessers des Teleskoprohres. Das bringt Stabilität.
Wir verwenden 25mm, Fox und One Up verwenden z.B. 26mm. Das gibt ein steiferes oberes Rohr.
Wir haben uns aber aufgrund unserer Erfahrung aus der Praxis aber ganz bewusst für 25mm entschieden.
Der Grund ist sehr einfach und den kenn jeder: Wenn ich ein dickeres oberes Rohr habe, dann musst die Wandstärke des unteren Rohres dünner werden, denn ich habe ja nur insgesamt nur 30.9mm an Bauraum zur Verfügung . 1mm mehr Durchmesser am oberen Rohr bedeuten 0,5mm Wandstärke weniger am unteren Rohr. Da nun das untere Rohr aber dasjenige ist, welches von der Sattelklemme gequetscht wird, kann sich jeder denken, was die Folge ist. Genau: Die Stütze wird empfindlicher auf Klemmkräfte und das kann jeder, der sich in den Threads von uns, von OneUp oder Fox mal aufhält, bestätigt sehen. Auch Händler und Hersteller bestätigen uns das. 0,5mm sind einfach Welten, wenn es um Wandstärke geht. Auch bei uns, gibt es schon mal Einzelfälle, wo eine Stütze nicht ordentlich geklemmt werden kann. Das passiert z.B. dann, wenn Rahmen und Stützentoleranzen ungünstig zusammentreffen. Je dünnwandiger das untere Rohr, desto zickiger in Bezug auf Klemmung.
Was bleibt für mich also übrig:
Wenn man als Stützenhersteller oder Rahmenhersteller noch längere Stützen plant oder möchte, dann sollte man auf 34.9 gehen. Um der Haltbarkeit Willen, der Sicherheit Willen und um der Funktion Willen.
Und dann kann da ein Schuh draus werden, deshalb auch diese Umfrage. Mit 30.9 oder 31.6 noch länger zu werden, da tut man niemandem einen Gefallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (27. Januar 2022)

Ich muß sagen, nur für ganz extremes Bastelbiken (worin ich eh kein Held bin) habe ich jemals den Sattel so weit versenken müssen, wie das eine Stütze mit mehr Hub wie 210mm könnte. 
Ich habe eben lange Beine - bei kürzeren Beinen wäre das eventuell relevanter, besonders in Kombination mit kürzerem Sitzrohr (als zB meine 49) - da ist es vor allem ein ästhetisches "Problem".

Das entscheidende Problem ist doch, wie kann der untere Teil der Stütze dann noch passen, mit Anlenkung natürlich; es würde die Rahmengeometrie zu sehr einschränken, dann sähen alle Bikes so aus wie das Ghost Riot (mit 8pins).


----------



## mw.dd (27. Januar 2022)

Sackmann schrieb:


> @mw.dd
> Sitzrohrlänge von 440mm am Trailfox und 283mm Auszugslänge ergeben 723mm "Sitzhöhe" von Tretlager bis Sattelrails.
> Ich habe ziemlich genau die gleiche "Sitzhöhe" (450er Sitzrohr und ca 4,5cm Auszug bei einer 185er machen auch um die 720-725) allerdings bei 4cm mehr Schrittlänge. Bsit du dir sicher, dass das bei dir geht? Sattel macht natürlich was aus und persönliche Vorlieben auch. Wollte nur nachfragen...


Sorry, ich habe es nach dem Hinweis von @µ_d schon korrigiert. Hatte die Fragestellung rein auf die benötigte Einstecktiefe im Rahmen reduziert.
So ist bei mir bei der möglichen Auszuglänge bei ca. 260mm Schluss (die OneUp 210 ist ca. 1cm ausgezogen).


----------



## cabron (27. Januar 2022)

REVIVE 213: nein
REVIVE CCL: nein
REVIVE CCXL: nein
Größe: 191cm
Schrittlänge: ca. 90cm
Bike: Radon Swoop AL 170 2021 XL

REVIVE 213: nein
REVIVE CCL: nein
REVIVE CCXL: nein
Größe: 191cm
Schrittlänge: ca. 90cm
Bike: Alutech Fanes 3.0 XXL

Falls es euch weiterhilft


----------



## Timp17 (27. Januar 2022)

REVIVE CCL: nein
REVIVE CCXL: nein
REVIVE 213: ja
Größe: 188cm
Schrittlänge: 92cm
Bike: Transition Spire, XL, 2022


----------



## Sackmann (27. Januar 2022)

Bitte, diejenigen noch das Kreuzchen für die 213er REVIVE nachtragen, die das noch nicht gemacht haben.
Jeder sollte also im Idealfall 3 Kreuzchen gemacht haben.


----------



## Sackmann (27. Januar 2022)

µ_d schrieb:


> REVIVE CCL: nein
> REVIVE CCXL: nein
> Größe: 190cm
> Schrittlänge: 93cm
> ...


Da musste nochmal nachkorrigieren. Es kann nicht sein, dass die CCL passt und die CCXL nicht passt. Die CCXL ist kürzer.


----------



## µ_d (27. Januar 2022)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Da musste nochmal nachkorrigieren. Es kann nicht sein, dass die CCL passt und die CCXL nicht passt. Die CCXL ist kürzer.


Das stimmt. Da habe ich die beiden wohl verwechselt. Werde ich anpassen.


----------



## ToWild (27. Januar 2022)

REVIVE CCL: nein
REVIVE CCXL: nein
REVIVE 213: nein
Größe: 181cm
Schrittlänge: 82-83cm
Bike: Raaw Madonna V. 2, L, 2020

Fahre eine OneUp 210 komplett versenkt, da sie kürzer baut als die Revive. Weniger wollte ich nicht mehr fahren. Grade auch mit einem Aktiven Fahrstil und bisschen Trial-Skills ist mehr Verstellweg einfach angenehmer. Würde gerne noch mehr fahren, allerdings hab ich wohl zu kurze Beine dafuer.


----------



## ManniMatters (27. Januar 2022)

REVIVE 213: Ja
REVIVE CCL: nein
REVIVE CCXL: nein
Größe: 180cm
Schrittlänge: 86,5cm
Bike: Production Privée Shan GT 2021, L

REVIVE 213: Ja
REVIVE CCL: nein
REVIVE CCXL: ja
Größe: 180cm
Schrittlänge: 86,5cm
Bike: Transition Spur M

REVIVE 213: Ja
REVIVE CCL: nein
REVIVE CCXL: nein
Größe: 180cm
Schrittlänge: 86,5cm
Bike: Transition Sentinel Carbon 2018, L

Die CCXL würde beim Spur passen, die Frage ist nur was der Reifen & der Sattel machen (hatte keinen Bock die Luft ausm Dämpfer zu lassen).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (28. Januar 2022)

Das ist auch ein sehr guter Punkt, den ich an anderer stelle vor zwei Jahren hier schonmal angesprochen hatte:





						BikeYoke REVIVE - Daten, Fakten, Hilfe, Tipps und Tricks
					

Wie hast du das geschafft? Ich stehe vor dem gleichen Problem:   ansonsten 2mm Bohrer, Loch rein und dann darüber versuchen den heraus zu ziehen... kleine Schraube o.ä. eindrehen/verhaken




					www.mtb-news.de
				



Das hier ist eine Sitzrohrlänge von 370mm.
Was man hier unbedingt nicht außer Acht lassen sollte:
1. Wir haben es hier mit einer alten Fox Transfer zu tun, die eine Aufbauhöhe von 59mm hat. Aktuelle Stützen von uns haben knapp über 40mm, die neue Fox sogar nur um die 33mm, One Up gibt ebenfalls unter 40mm an. Das heißt mit aktuellen Stützenmodellen, welche für die meisten hier in Frage kommen, entspricht diese Sattelposition entweder einem 390mm Sitzrohr, oder der Sattel kommt nochmal um ca. 20mm tiefer.
2. Das Geländefahrzeug hier hat gerade mal 140mm Federweg
3. Der Dämpfer schlägt noch nicht durch, sondern der Sattel liegt auf dem Reifen auf, bevor der volle Federweg genutzt wird.
4. Der Sattel ist mittig ausgerichtet und in ausgefedertem Zustand mit der Sattelnase leicht nach unten.




Wenn man das Bild bedenkt, fragt man sich warum es von diesem Rahmen eine nochmal um mehr als 20mm kleinere Größe gibt.

Diese Geschichte hängt natürlich von vielen Faktoren ab, aber das Switchblade ist sicherlich kein Bike, das hinsichtlich Winkel oder Federweg oder in die Extreme geht, sondern eher guter Durchschnitt würde ich sagen. Mit Federwegen in der "Enduroregion" wird es selbst bei Sitzrohren um die 410/420 also schon sehr eng werden.
Wie kommen dann also in eine Bereich der unsinnig wird. Noch kürzere Sitzrohre bei Fullies, auch wenn sie Einschubtiefe bis nach Australien hätten, sind absolut unsinnig, weil es dann fahrdynamisch unter Umständen auch mal sicherheitsrelevant wird. Und der Kunde merkt diese Geschichte nämlich erst wenn es zu spät ist. Denn niemand prüft das, was ich da auf dem Bild gezeigt habe. Als Rahmenhersteller, sollte man das aber auf dem Schirm haben.

Ich persönlich würde für die CCXL (römisch für 240mm (Hub))  einen Rahmen um die 440-445 Sitzrohrlänge benötigen, vorausgesetzt natürlich die Stütze geht komplett rein, was bedeutet, ich brauche eine Einstecktiefe von 360mm (!!!) und ich bin jetzt mit 185cm und SL 88cm eher schon größer als der Durchschnitt.

Ich glaube, was ich eigentlich sagen will ist, dass der Wunsch nach mehr Hub auf jeden Fall da ist, aber für viele, die denken, es ginge bei ihnen, wir es dennoch nicht funktionieren können, die rein technischen Aspekete der Umsetzung lasse ich dabei komplett man außen vor, das ist die Aufgaben von uns oder der Rahmenhersteller (z.B. Umschwung auf 34.9). Es geht mir darum, dass man irgendwann einfach eine bestimmte grundsätzliche Sitzhöhe braucht, damit bei voller Absenkung auch nichts passieren kann. Und das bleibt leider bei all dem Wunschdenken oft außen vor.


----------



## cxfahrer (28. Januar 2022)

OK, und was ist jetzt das Problem einer 250er Stütze bei großen Rahmen und Leuten, außer dass 34.9 natürlich stabiler wäre? 
Hast du das gerechnet dass die Belastungen bei 30.9 zu groß werden? Oder werden die nach Berechnung durch die Überlappung definitiv zu lang (also über 32 Einstecktiefe ohne Aktuator) ?


----------



## Orby (28. Januar 2022)

REVIVE 213: Ja
REVIVE CCL: nein
REVIVE CCXL: nein
Größe: 186cm
Schrittlänge: 88cm
Bike: Transition Sentinel V1 L

REVIVE 213: Ja Nein
REVIVE CCL: nein
REVIVE CCXL: nein
Größe: 186cm
Schrittlänge: 88cm
Bike: Banshee Paradox V3 XL

REVIVE 213: Ja Nein
REVIVE CCL: nein
REVIVE CCXL: nein
Größe: 186cm
Schrittlänge: 88cm
Bike: Carbonda FM936 XL

@Sackmann darf ich meine persönliche Wunschvorstellung einer Dropper äußern, wobei ich mich sicherlich extrem unbeliebt machen werden, Reverb AXS.
Jedoch kompakt bauend, preislich "human", 180 und 210mm, Sattelbefestigung mit einer Schraube, super dezenter/minimalistischer Remote mit ggf MMX, travelbar in 5mm schritten max 20mm, perfekt wäre AXS Akku oder ein verbreitetes Akkumodell für die Dropper, glaube 2032 für den Remote sinnvoll da verbreitet. 

Ich bekenne mich als Fan der AXS Schaltung und Liebhaber von cleanen Cockpits. Ich hab keine Lust auf die Steuersätze und Vorbauten für Leitungen. Optisch nur VR und HR Bremse, perfekt. Knappe Bauhöhe wo ich nicht mit jedem mm rechnen muss und notfalls einfach den Hub reduziere.

Edit: Strg + C und Strg + V ist nicht immer clever 🙄


----------



## Sackmann (28. Januar 2022)

@cxfahrer :
Oh, da fehlt tatsächlich irgendwie was in meinem letzten Kommentar.
Ich wollte eigentlich noch sagen, dass aus diesen Gründen richtig lange Stützen Stützen wohl in Summe aus diesen Gründen auch nur den richtig großen Leuten vorbehalten bleiben werden. Wenige Ausnahmen bestätigen wie immer die Regel, so ermöglicht z.B. ein Hardtail mit 380mm Sitzrohrlänge natürlich auch kleineren Fahrern eine lange Stütze. ;-)
Bezüglich der Thematik Rechnung: Ich kann dir gerade nicht folgen was du meinst mit den "32". Unser oberes Rohr der REVIVE MAX ist allein durch seine Geometrie mehr  knapp 40% widerstandfähiger als das der 30.9er und 31.6er Varianten.
Berechnen, wann die Belastungen zu groß werden für eine 30.9er/31.6er kann man nicht einfach so. Das muss man erfahren und immer wieder erfahren. 
Ob eine Stütze hält, erörtert man hingegen auf Prüfstandstests am besten, denn OEs haben jeweils ihre eigenen Kriterien, die es zu erfüllen gibt, und die mitunter weit über die ISO Tests hinaus gehen.
Es nützt einem aber auch nichts, wenn diese Prüfstandtests bestanden werden, die Stütze aber in der Praxis einfach nicht ordentlich funktioniert, und das sieht man jetzt schon bei Stützen um die 200mm. Klemmende Stützen, kratzende Stützen, schabenden Stützen, ...
Bei Prüfstandstests geht es in erster Linie nur darum, dass eine Stütze in ausgefahrenem Zustand belastet wird. Die Absenkfunktion wird nicht getestet, und das ist aber das alltäglich Wichtige für den Kunden.


----------



## Sackmann (28. Januar 2022)

Mal schauen, wo die Reise mit der Umfrage hingeht, ich bin gespannt. Wäre schon schön, wenn noch ein paar dazukommen.


----------



## mw.dd (29. Januar 2022)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Mit Federwegen in der "Enduroregion" wird es selbst bei Sitzrohren um die 410/420 also schon sehr eng werden.


Ehrlich gesagt habe ich sowieso bisher nicht verstanden, warum die Sitzrohre so kurz werden mussten. Wenn ich mit meinem typischen M-Körpermaßen eine 210mm-Stütze in einem 440mm Sitzrohr fahren kann: für wen soll das dann gut sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slowbeat (29. Januar 2022)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt habe ich sowieso bisher nicht verstanden, warum die Sitzrohre so kurz werden mussten. Wenn ich mit meinem typischen M-Körpermaßen eine 210mm-Stütze in einem 440mm Sitzrohr fahren kann: für wen soll das dann gut sein?


Zum Beispiel für mich, der bei 430mm grad eben ne flach bauende 160er oder halt ne "klassische" 125er rein bekommt.
Aber da bin ich als Kopffüßler sicher in einer kleineren relevanten Zielgruppe. Für mich war vorm rEVO und den beiden Sick Hardtails jedes Rad zu hoch und zu kurz.

Aber ne extra longus bräuchte ich wirklich nicht, 210mm könnte ich nur in einem Hardtailmaßrahmen fahren.


----------



## hardtails (29. Januar 2022)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Wie groß bist du? Welche Schrittlänge?



2m und dreilstellig


----------



## scylla (29. Januar 2022)

Sackmann schrieb:


> @scylla : Bei einer angenommenen Sattelhöhe von 700mm sähe das dann so aus:
> 700mm - Gesamtlänge von 636mm bleiben 64mm von Unterkante Stütze bis Mitte Tretlager.
> Hier habe ich auf 65mm aufgerundet.
> Damit bleibt nicht mehr viel Platz zu einem (gedachten), geraden Unterrohr, nämlich keine 50mm bis zu dessen Mitte. Wenn man jetzt bedenkt, dass da unten an der Stütze noch der Zug rausmuss und auch der Ausgang des Zuges am Sitzrohr nicht direkt an der Schweißnaht von Tretlager zu Unterrohr sein kann, dann wird das schon sehr eng, vielleich tnicht unmöglich, aber sehr sehr Spitz auf Knopf und ich persönlich würde jetzt schätzen dass dass ehr nicht geht, oder so in Serie umsetzbar ist.
> ...


Bild im Anhang. Aber da sieht man nichts, da die Zugführung intern geht. Ich hab mir da direkt über der Tretlagerhülse einen Durchgang vom Sitzrohr ins Unterrohr machen lassen wo der Zug durchgeht. So dass ich wirklich die gesamte Länge des Sitzrohrs zur Verfügung habe um eine Sattelstütze drin zu versenken. Mit einer Bohrung aus dem Sitzrohr raus würde man längst nicht so tief runter kommen. Ein Hexenwerk ist die Art der Zugverlegung auch nicht, machen auch ein paar Hersteller so. Ist ja eh schöner/aufgeräumter als Zugausgang am Sitzrohr. Einziger Nachteil ist nur, dass man den Zug da drin wirklich sorgfältig "entklappern" muss mit einem Schaumstoff-Liner. Aber auch das ist ja kein Hexenwerk.


----------



## esteban313 (30. Januar 2022)

REVIVE 213: nein
REVIVE CCL: nein
REVIVE CCXL: nein
Größe: 194 cm
Schrittlänge: ca. 98 cm
Bike: Pole Evolink 140 v1.4 in XL

Die Revive 213 passt für mich denkbar knapp wegen 5-7 mm nicht  Aktuell ist daher die Revive 185 mm verbaut

REVIVE 213: ja
REVIVE CCL: nein
REVIVE CCXL: ja
Größe: 194 cm
Schrittlänge: ca. 98 cm
Bike: Pole Taival XL 

Viele Grüße


----------



## scylla (30. Januar 2022)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt habe ich sowieso bisher nicht verstanden, warum die Sitzrohre so kurz werden mussten. Wenn ich mit meinem typischen M-Körpermaßen eine 210mm-Stütze in einem 440mm Sitzrohr fahren kann: für wen soll das dann gut sein?



Du musst beachten, dass die Menschheit aus 8 Milliarden unterschiedlichen Menschen besteht und wenn es für dich passt, dann muss es nicht für jeden so sein.
Das ist für Leute gut, die keine "typischen" Standard-Körpermaße haben, und mit kurzen Sitzrohren die Wahl haben, eine Größe größer zu fahren. Allen anderen tut es nicht weh, einfach eine lange Sattelstütze mit viel Hub reinzustecken und bei Bedarf einfach ein wenig rausschauen zu lassen.

Meinem Mann geht's z.B. auch so wie slowbeat. Eher kurze Beine, dafür aber sehr lange Arme. Für ihn ist bei oldschool Fahrradgeometrien das Standard-Problem, dass er der Länge wegen einen M oder gar L Rahmen braucht, und dort dann ein viel zu langes Sitzrohr samt oft nur 15-17cm Sattelauszug hat. Der Höhe wegen wäre er hingegen bei XS oder S Sitzrohren besser aufgehoben. In der Vergangenheit war das richtig schwierig für ihn was richtig gut passendes zu finden. Seit viele Räder nett kurze Sitzrohre bekommen und außerdem länger geworden sind, ist das wesentlich besser geworden für ihn. Ich habe dagegen das "Luxus-Problem", mit kurzem Oberkörper und Armen sowieso fast immer eine S-Größe zu benötigen, während ich der Schrittlänge wegen auch mit einem M Sitzrohren klar kommen könnte. Nun, so hab ich halt richtig viel Sattelauszug, hat mich aber noch nie gestört, im Gegenteil.
Sprich, die Menge der glücklichen Menschen hat sich allein in unserem Haushalt dank kurzer Sitzrohre verdoppelt...

Andere fahren vielleicht nicht wegen Körpermaßen sondern einfach wegen Vorlieben gerne einen längeren Rahmen, auch die haben mit kurzen Sitzrohren einfach die Freiheit, das zu tun, ohne sich Nachteile einzuhanden. Stütze rausziehen geht halt fast immer, außer in den seltenen Extremen wo selbst 58cm Stützenlänge nicht mehr reichen sollte. Stütze weiter reinschieben als das Sitzrohr hoch ist geht halt nie.



Sackmann schrieb:


> Wenn man das Bild bedenkt, fragt man sich warum es von diesem Rahmen eine nochmal um mehr als 20mm kleinere Größe gibt.
> 
> Diese Geschichte hängt natürlich von vielen Faktoren ab, aber das Switchblade ist sicherlich kein Bike, das hinsichtlich Winkel oder Federweg oder in die Extreme geht, sondern eher guter Durchschnitt würde ich sagen. Mit Federwegen in der "Enduroregion" wird es selbst bei Sitzrohren um die 410/420 also schon sehr eng werden.



Mittlerweile ist Pivot allerdings nicht mehr guter Durchschnitt, sondern hinsichtlich Sitzwinkel ehr schon unterdurchschnittlich. Zumindest mein Gefühl bei den Rädern die ich mir so anschaue ist, dass die Sitzwinkel sich im Durchschnitt auf die 76-78° zubewegen. Pivot hängt auch 2022 noch bei den 75°. An so einem Winkel dann noch den Sattel mittig ausgerichet, anstatt nach vorne gerammt, ist glaub eher schon weit vom (heutigen) Standard weg.
Ich denke die sehr steilen Sitzwinkel sind genau auch eine Lösung für das von dir angesprochene Problem. Angenehm finde ich die hingegen nicht mehr wirklich, damit bin ich vermutlich aber auch kein "Standard".

Allerdings finde ich das auch befremdlich, dass selbst ein Premium-Rahmenhersteller nicht darauf achtet, ob es bei ganz eingeschobener Stütze zu Kollisionen kommt. Ich hätte damit gerechnet, dass das geprüft wird, schließlich ist das ja wie du schon sagst sicherheitsrelevant


----------



## Darth Happy (30. Januar 2022)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Und dann kann da ein Schuh draus werden, deshalb auch diese Umfrage. Mit 30.9 oder 31.6 noch länger zu werden, da tut man niemandem einen Gefallen.



Mal anders gefragt: Nur, weil dann das Gewicht zu hoch wird oder weil es dann tatsächlich nicht mehr möglich ist zwecks Bauraum für das Innenleben? Ich mein, es ist ja das gleiche Spiel wie bei Federgabeln. Meine olle Pike hat nur 32 mm Standrohre. Aber sie ist trotzdem bocksteif, dank reichlich Wandstärke. Mit mehr Standrohrdurchmesser kriegt man die gleiche Belastbarkeit natürlich mit deutlich weniger Gewicht hin.

Von den drei Stützen könnte ich tatsächlich keine fahren. Der einzige Grund ist aber, dass die Bohrung für die Leitung im Sitzrohr nicht weit genug unten ist 😂
Mit der flacher bauenden Oneup 210 geht es, sogar mit ein bis.. drei cm Luft (440 er Sitzrohr, um die 86 cm Schrittlänge, 170 mm Kurbel).
In meinem nächsten Rahmen könnte es aber mit der 213er oder sogar der nächstlängeren klappen, muss ich mal sehen wenn er da ist.


----------



## mw.dd (30. Januar 2022)

scylla schrieb:


> Allen anderen tut es nicht weh, einfach eine lange Sattelstütze mit viel Hub reinzustecken und bei Bedarf einfach ein wenig rausschauen zu lassen


Ehrlich gesagt kann ich Dich ganz gut verstehen, aber jedes Ding hat zwei Seiten und ich habe jetzt auch nicht direkt Lust, in einem für mich von der Länge her passenden Rahmen zwangsweise eine ultralange Variostütze fahren zu müssen, damit ich die Mindesteinstecktiefe erreiche.


----------



## Rhetorik_2.9 (30. Januar 2022)

REVIVE 213: ja
REVIVE CCL: nein
REVIVE CCXL: nein
Größe: 198cm
Schrittlänge: 92cm
Bike: Nicolai Argon GLF XXL 

... und länger wäre hier für mich nur interessant wenn auch Divine mäßig travelbar und dann auch "nur" der Optik wegen


----------



## Sackmann (30. Januar 2022)

scylla schrieb:


> Mittlerweile ist Pivot allerdings nicht mehr guter Durchschnitt, sondern hinsichtlich Sitzwinkel ehr schon unterdurchschnittlich. Zumindest mein Gefühl bei den Rädern die ich mir so anschaue ist, dass die Sitzwinkel sich im Durchschnitt auf die 76-78° zubewegen. Pivot hängt auch 2022 noch bei den 75°.


Das kommt wohl auf das Bike an. Das Firebird hat ja auch zwischen 76 und 77°, je nach Größe. Davon abgesehen, macht es überhaupt keinen Sinn, einen virtuellen Sitzwinkel zu vergleichen. Denn die wenigsten werden den Sattel auf genau der Höhe fahren, auf die sich der virtuelle angegebene Sitzwinkel bezieht. Der angegebene Sitzwinkel auf einem Geo-Datenblatt ist nämlich fast immer der virtuelle Sitzwinkel. Und es gibt quasi unendlich viele verschiedenen Weg, um auf 78° zu kommen.
Im unteren Beispiel haben beide Entwürfe eine Sitzwinkel von 78°. Im einen Fall geht die Sitzrohrachse aber nicht durch das Tretlager (orange -> was quasi bei jedem Fully der Fall ist) und im anderen Fall (grün) geht das Sitzrohr durch das Tretlager. Was passiert, wenn man die Sattelstütze weiter rauszieht als den K-Punkt, der der Konstruktionspunkt für den virtuelle Sitzwinkel bildet, kann man schön sehen. Der Sitzwinkel wird dementsprechend flacher. Und genau aus diesem Grund kann ein 76° Sitzwinkel sich im individuellen Fall auch durchaus "steiler" sein, als ein 78! Sitzwinkel.
Man muss beider Winkel kennen, um verlässliche Aussage treffen zu können.
1. Virtueller Sitzwinkel
2. Tatsächlicher Sitz*rohr*winkel








scylla schrieb:


> Ich denke die sehr steilen Sitzwinkel sind genau auch eine Lösung für das von dir angesprochene Problem. Angenehm finde ich die hingegen nicht mehr wirklich, damit bin ich vermutlich aber auch kein "Standard".


Das stimmt so pauschal leider nicht, und zwar ebenfalls aus dem oben erklärten Grund.
Je flacher der Sitzrohrwinkel, desto mehr Weg mach die Stütze beim Absenken auch nach vorne, und damit wandert auch der Sattel aus der Schussbahn.
Im unteren Beispiel haben wir einen 76° Sitzwinkel (orange) und einen 78° Sitzwinkel (grün). Bei einer Absenkung befindet sich der Sattel am 76° Bike *weiter vorne und weiter oben*, also deutlich weniger kritisch, als beim Bike mit 78° Sitzwinkel.






Darth Happy schrieb:


> Mal anders gefragt: Nur, weil dann das Gewicht zu hoch wird oder weil es dann tatsächlich nicht mehr möglich ist zwecks Bauraum für das Innenleben? Ich mein, es ist ja das gleiche Spiel wie bei Federgabeln. Meine olle Pike hat nur 32 mm Standrohre. Aber sie ist trotzdem bocksteif, dank reichlich Wandstärke. Mit mehr Standrohrdurchmesser kriegt man die gleiche Belastbarkeit natürlich mit deutlich weniger Gewicht hin.
> 
> Von den drei Stützen könnte ich tatsächlich keine fahren. Der einzige Grund ist aber, dass die Bohrung für die Leitung im Sitzrohr nicht weit genug unten ist 😂
> Mit der flacher bauenden Oneup 210 geht es, sogar mit ein bis.. drei cm Luft (440 er Sitzrohr, um die 86 cm Schrittlänge, 170 mm Kurbel).
> In meinem nächsten Rahmen könnte es aber mit der 213er oder sogar der nächstlängeren klappen, muss ich mal sehen wenn er da ist.


Das Gewicht ist überhaupt nicht das, was ich als Problem sehe. Das wäre nicht der Rede wert. Mal ganz davon abgesehen wiegt unsere REVIVE MAX in 185 nur knapp 50-60g mehr, als die Standard REVIVE mit 31.6.
Reichlich Wandstärke nutzt aber auch nur bedingt was, vor allem, wenn du die Wandstärke halt nach innen vergrößerst. Das erhöht das Flächenträgheitsmoment nur geringfügig, vor allem, weil die Wandstärke, wie du schon richtig erkannt hast, ja auch nicht beliebig vergrößerbar ist, denn die Tehcnik benötigt Platz. Soweit ich weiß, haben so machen Stützen von der Konkurrenz mit Klappern weil die billige Kartusche im Teleskoprohr zu wenig Platz. Da wird dem Kuden dann ein Schaumstoff oder ein Band als Lösung angeboten, damit man das Klappern nicht mehr hört. Korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege.
Bei gleichem Materialeinsatz wirst mit einem größeren Durchmesser (wir sprechen hier ja z.B. von 25 bzw. 26mm auf 28mm) ein deutlich steiferes Rohr bekommen und ein steiferes Rohr macht im Falle einer Teleskopsattelstütze ebenfalls deutlich in bessere Funktion erkennbar. Wer schonmal eine REVIVE Max probieren konnte, der weiß, wovon ich spreche.
Die Frage ist schlicht und ergreifend: Sollte man auf Gedeih und Verderb noch längere Sattelstützen mit 30.9 und 31.6 machen (denn möglich wäre es), wenn man mit Sicherheit sagen kann, dass es die Probleme an den Stützen hinsichtlich Zuverlässigkeit und Funktion vergrößern wird (und ds ist unvermeidbar), oder sollten die Rahmenhersteller lieber mal Richtung 34.9 gehen, womit sich ganz neue Türen öffnen? Das würde nämlich wirklich Sinn und schadet niemandem  - ganz im Gegenteil...


----------



## Blue Rabbit (31. Januar 2022)

Interessant ist, dass manche Alurahmen sich durchaus etwas weiter ausreiben lassen. Keine Ahnung wie das bei Carbon ist. Bei unserem YT Capra MK2 in 'L' waren ein paar Schweisspickel etc. im Weg. Nach dem Ausreiben passte eine Nivo212 (damals gab es noch keine revive oder oneup) exakt komplett rein. Da waren noch ca. 3cm zu holen. Wie @Sackmann schon sagte verstehe ich nicht den Sinn in ultra kurzen Sattelrohren, wenn dann die Stütze ewig weit rausteht, weil kein Platz ist. Fast alle Bikes mit Vario Stützen die so rumfahren, haben die Stütze mehere cm rausstehen. Einige mit Quick release um sie z.B. im Park ganz abzusenken. Wie auch bei ultra kurzen Steuerrohren, wenn dann ein Spacerturm montiert wird, der zudem den Reach verkürzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Darth Happy (31. Januar 2022)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Das Gewicht ist überhaupt nicht das, was ich als Problem sehe


Aber ein bisschen schon... ? 


Sackmann schrieb:


> Bei gleichem Materialeinsatz wirst mit einem größeren Durchmesser (wir sprechen hier ja z.B. von 25 bzw. 26mm auf 28mm) ein deutlich steiferes Rohr bekommen


Danke für deine ausführliche Erklärung. Das ist natürlich klar, der Steifigkeitsgewinn muss überproportional mit Gewicht bezahlt werden, wenn man auch beim Material nicht mehr rausholen kann. Die erwähnte alte Pike wäre mit 36 mm Standrohren wahrscheinlich ein halbes Kilo leichter...
Das ist natürlich auch ein Ding, was die Wirtschaftlichkeit angeht, kann man echt verstehen. Also, falls z. B. die Innereien einer hypothetischen 30.9er deutlich anders sein müssten als für die 34.9er.


----------



## scylla (31. Januar 2022)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Man muss beider Winkel kennen, um verlässliche Aussage treffen zu können.
> 1. Virtueller Sitzwinkel
> 2. Tatsächlicher Sitz*rohr*winkel



Du hast ja recht, das war zu pauschal. Ich hab zugegeben die Annahme getroffen, dass wir hier nur über das hiesige "Problem" mit den extralangen Remotestützen diskutieren, ohne das aber einzuschänken. Wenn man eine Droppus Extralongus einbauen möchte, landet man zwangsläufig bei durchgehend geradem und eher kurzem Sitzrohr, und um in so einem Fall virtuell != real zu bauen, muss man es wohl so machen wie z.B. Knolly: also ein gerades Sitzrohr vom Tretlager aus nach vorne versetzt ans Unterrohr anbinden. Was dann imo weiterhin zwangsläufig bedingt, dass der reale Sitzrohrwinkel den Sattel nur weiter aus der Hinterrad-Kollisionszone weg befördert, und der andere Fall aus deinem zweiten Bild nicht eintreten kann. Oder mach ich da jetzt einen Denkfehler?


----------



## mrwulf (1. Februar 2022)

und hier wird einfach mal ausprobiert - OneUp nun mit 240mm 









						DROPPER POST - V2
					

A longer dropper post is one of the best upgrades you can make to your bike. The award-winning OneUp Dropper Post is the longest travel dropper you can fit in your bike. Whether you’re an XS or XXL rider, we have the best post for you. No other dropper can get your saddle lower. That’s because...




					eu.oneupcomponents.com
				




Das Ding wird schon einen Markt haben. Mir sind die 213mm auch zu wenig. Wenn ich wieder zu Hause bin messe ich mal nach, müsste aber eigentlich problemlos gehen.


----------



## Sackmann (1. Februar 2022)

Ja, den Newsletter habe ich heute morgen auch bekommen. 
Das ist auf jeden Fall mal mutig. Ich glaub, da hol' ich mir mal eine, - oder zwei....


----------



## Sackmann (1. Februar 2022)

@mrwulf : Wie groß bist du bei welcher Schrittlänge?


----------



## Sackmann (1. Februar 2022)

scylla schrieb:


> Wenn man eine Droppus Extralongus einbauen möchte, landet man zwangsläufig bei durchgehend geradem und eher kurzem Sitzrohr, und um in so einem Fall virtuell != real zu bauen, muss man es wohl so machen wie z.B. Knolly: also ein gerades Sitzrohr vom Tretlager aus nach vorne versetzt ans Unterrohr anbinden. Was dann imo weiterhin zwangsläufig bedingt, dass der reale Sitzrohrwinkel den Sattel nur weiter aus der Hinterrad-Kollisionszone weg befördert, und der andere Fall aus deinem zweiten Bild nicht eintreten kann. Oder mach ich da jetzt einen Denkfehler?


Das ist prinzipiell korrekt so.
Nach vorne versetzte Sitzrohre sind ja bei Fullys ganz normal und die wenigsten haben das nicht - und das seit Jahren. Knolly und Liteville (u.a.) machen das Sitzrohr aber halt gerade und ohne Knick und ziehen es bis möglichst weit unten durch. Das kann man machen, wenn es die Kinematik erlaubt und wenn es sich mit den eigenen Designansprüchen vereinbarne lässt.
Knolly führt's dann halt ins Extreme und zieht das Sitzrohr auch noch sehr weit nach unten und vorne, was dann wiederum mit einem extremen Hängebauch einhergeht, der mir an so mancher Stelle, dann anderweitig Sorgen bereiten würde. Alles bei Bikes ist irgendwie ein Kompromiss, wie bei so vielem im Leben. Das Wenigste bekommt man ohne Tradeoff.


----------



## scylla (1. Februar 2022)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Ja, den Newsletter habe ich heute morgen auch bekommen.
> Das ist auf jeden Fall mal mutig. Ich glaub, da hol' ich mir mal eine, - oder zwei....



Kauf doch bitte alle, damit ich entspannt auf deine Extralongus warten kann.
Eigentlich gibt es ja "Dinge" die mich an der Oneup nerven, so dass ich die eigentlich nur verwenden wollte, wenn es zwecks Bauhöhe nicht anders geht. Aber eine kaufbare & verfügbare 240er Stütze macht mir die Tiefenentspannung kaputt 

PS... Was mich interessieren würde: gibt es eigentlich technische Gründe, aus denen du die Bauhöhe der Revive zumindest in den langen Versionen nicht ähnlich weit reduzieren kannst, so dass sie bei mehr Rädern und Leuten passt? Natürlich nur, wenn du das verraten kannst ohne zu viel aus dem Nähkästchen zu plaudern.


----------



## Albschrat (2. Februar 2022)

REVIVE 213: ja
REVIVE CCL: ja
REVIVE CCXL: ja
Größe: 198cm
Schrittlänge: 98cm
Bike: Nicolai G15, XXL, 2018
Nicolai EBoxx GT1, XXL, 2021


----------



## Mr_Gilsch (2. Februar 2022)

REVIVE 213: ja
REVIVE CCL: ja
REVIVE CCXL: ja
Größe: 191cm
Schrittlänge: 93cm
Bike: 2021 Kavenz Vhp16 (450er Sitzrohr)

REVIVE 213: ja
REVIVE CCL: nein
REVIVE CCXL: vielleicht*
Größe: 191cm
Schrittlänge: 93cm
Bike: 2021BC Podsol, XL (480er Sitzrohr)

* Annahme von Max-Insert (da keine Angabe gefunden) aber gerades Sitzrohr ohne Ösen - sollte passen. Zusätzlich wäre ein Wechsel auf 5mm kürzere Kurbel oder Travel-Reduzierung um 5-10mm notwendig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dom_i (2. Februar 2022)

REVIVE 213: ja
REVIVE CCL: ja
REVIVE CCXL: ja
Größe: 207cm
Schrittlänge: 105cm
Bike: Nicolai G15, XXL, 2019


----------



## Ecko88 (2. Februar 2022)

Zum aktuellen Anlass 

REVIVE 213: ja (im Besitz)
REVIVE CCL: ja
REVIVE CCXL: ja
Größe: 196cm
Schrittlänge: 98cm
Bike: Raaw Madonna XL v2.2


----------



## Elhabash (2. Februar 2022)

Ich denke, das Problem vom Rad, das am Sattel kratzt, wird allgemein unterschätzt. Das hängt dann auch von den persönlichen Vorlieben bei Sattelposition und Modell ab, und ist oft Glücksache oder muss dementsprechend ausprobiert werden.

Ein in Grenzen einstellbarer Travel macht daher immer mehr Sinn.

Ansonsten ist das noch ein weiterer Grund für Mullet Bikes!


----------



## MTB_Daniel (3. Februar 2022)

REVIVE 213: nein
REVIVE CCL: nein
REVIVE CCXL: nein
Größe: 183cm
Schrittlänge: 84cm
Bike: Liteville 301 Mk12, XL
Sattelrohr auf 46cm gekürzt,
Max Insert 31cm
REVIVE 185 verbaut (auf Anschlag)


----------



## osbow (3. Februar 2022)

REVIVE 213: ja
REVIVE CCL: ja
REVIVE CCXL: ja
Größe: 183cm
Schrittlänge: 82cm
Bike: NICOLAI ION-Geometron 2016


----------



## Richy1982 (6. Februar 2022)

REVIVE 213: ja
REVIVE CCL: nein
REVIVE CCXL: nein
Größe: 185cm
Schrittlänge: 91cm
Bike: Kavenz VHP 16, 450 Sitzrohr, 2022


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dietercrouch (8. Februar 2022)

REVIVE 213: ja
REVIVE CCL: ja
REVIVE CCXL: ja
Größe: 202cm
Schrittlänge: 102cm
Bike: Nicolai Ion15 Xl


----------



## DrFlow (2. März 2022)

REVIVE 213: nein
REVIVE CCL: nein
REVIVE CCXL: nein
Größe: 180cm
Schrittlänge: 89cm
Bike: Banshee Titan, Medium, 2021

(empfohlene) maximale Einstecktiefe 190 mm, Sitzhöhe 800 mm, Sitzrohr 430 mm -> freie Gesamtlänge damit 560 mm für die Stütze. Ich bin mit meiner Revive 185 aber auch mehr als glücklich.


----------



## pestdojc (26. Mai 2022)

Das Thema ist zumindest für mich Langbeiner zu wichtig; also besser spät als nie:

REVIVE 213: ja (verbaut)
REVIVE CCXL: ja
REVIVE CCL: nein
Größe: 192cm
Schrittlänge: 100cm
Bike: Propain Tyee AL, XL, MY2021

170er Kurbellänge, Satttel SQLab 60X, die untere Rohreinheit der verbauten 213er ragt ca. 82mm plus Dichtungskopf aus dem 480er/31,6-Sitzrohr,

und nebenbei:

REVIVE 213: ja (verbaut ist noch eine 185er)
REVIVE CCXL: nein
REVIVE CCL: nein
Größe: 192cm
Schrittlänge: 100cm
Bike: Propain Ekano, XL, MY2020

165er Kurbellänge, Satttel SQLab 60X, die untere Rohreinheit der verbauten 185er ragt ca. 102mm plus Dichtungskopf aus dem 480er/31,6-Sitzrohr, nach damaligem Wechsel der ursprünglich verbauten 160er und ungutem Gefühl wg. Erreichen der Mindesteinstecktiefe)


----------



## ksjogo (29. Juni 2022)

Gab es hier neue Erkenntnisse? Am Hardtail sind da noch ein paar cm Freiraum, die gerne von 240 oder mehr eingenommen werden könnten.


----------



## Mr.Radical (10. September 2022)

REVIVE 213: ja
REVIVE CCL: ja
REVIVE CCXL: ja
Größe: 189cm
Schrittlänge: 91cm
Bike: Ibis Ripmo V2


----------

